# Peaches and Blueberries



## madamejames (Aug 23, 2009)

Just got back from shopping, with 3 pounds of blueberries and a basket of freestone peaches. Yum! I made a sour cream peach and blueberry pie last time and it was great. Does anyone have any really great ideas combining these two fruits? They taste so good together. Just mixing peach slices and berries with a little Cointreau is good too, but I'm looking for something new. Can anyone help?


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 23, 2009)

I've enjoyed this recipe for Blueberry Peach Galette.

For recipes using them separately, I am a huge fan of the Peach Frozen Yogurt recipe in David Lebovitz's book The Perfect Scoop (you may be able to get this from your library if you don't have it) and Cook's Illustrated's Creamy Blueberry Sorbet.

*CI's Creamy Blueberry Sorbet*
2 ½ cups fresh blueberries, pureed with 1/2 cup water
1 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon vodka, good quality

Combine everything in a bowl and stir on and off for several minutes, allowing the sugar to dissolve.  Refrigerate until thoroughly chilled.  Churn in an ice-cream maker according to the manufacturer's directions.  
After churning you can freeze for a few hours to allow it to firm up, but I like the texture best right away.

You can also make a blueberry-maple sauce for pancakes, waffles, or french toast by cooking up some blueberries and maple syrup together, with a pinch of salt, until thick, purple, and syrupy.

Enjoy!


----------



## madamejames (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Apple Tart. Those all sound great.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2009)

What about a basic galette?


----------



## bert bakering (Aug 23, 2009)

for a healthy option, 

combine the fruits with plain yogurt in the blender and blend it good, 
you can add some ice cubes,  and enjoy this great fruit smoothy!!

or substitute the yogurt with ice cream...and have a great berry and peaches shake


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2009)

bert bakering said:


> for a healthy option,
> 
> combine the fruits with plain yogurt in the blender and blend it good,
> you can add some ice cubes,  and enjoy this great fruit smoothy!!
> ...



Good idea!  To make a smoothie I use 1/2 pom juice and 1/2 water (don't want all the sugar), non-fat vanilla yogurt, and ice...and the fresh fruit, of course.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 23, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> ... To make a smoothie I use 1/2 pom juice and 1/2 water (don't want all the sugar), non-fat vanilla yogurt, and ice...and the fresh fruit, of course.



That's a great idea too! Our farmer's market still carries fresh peaches, and I already drink the Minutemaid Pomegranate/Blueberry juice daily, and have plain or vanilla non-fat yogurt with Wheat Germ for breakfast. This would make a welcomed change.


----------



## madamejames (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Now I have lots of ideas to try AND I was just reading Jodi Picoult's book
_Handle with Care a it has a recipe for Blueberry and Peach Buckle. How's that for fate? I'm off to the kitchen..._


----------



## Chefmaster789 (Sep 14, 2009)

apple*tart said:


> For recipes using them separately, I am a huge fan of the Peach Frozen Yogurt recipe in David Lebovitz's book The Perfect Scoop (you may be able to get this from your library if you don't have it) and Cook's Illustrated's Creamy Blueberry Sorbet.
> 
> *CI's Creamy Blueberry Sorbet*
> 2 ½ cups fresh blueberries, pureed with 1/2 cup water
> ...



I tried this and omg it was so good


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm so glad you liked it! It truly is marvelous.


----------

